# Sports Sampler Training Class



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

The training center where Fletcher and I go finally offered a "Sports Sampler" class for "Dogs in Need of Space".

The class is for dogs that may get excitable, or are way too distracted by other dogs to pay attention in a normal class, but the still deserve an opportunity to have fun.

It's set up where one dog is working, one dog is "on deck" in the lobby where they can see the working dog, hopefully without being close enough to be a distraction. The 2 other dogs in the class are outside the building, not within view of each other.

The first class was last week, where we tried a few Dog Parkour obstacles like jumping up onto a shelf of a scaffold, putting paws up onto a child's wheeled scooter, and standing on a soft step.

Fletcher was great! I think he did fantastic around the other dogs, and when we were in our "outside" period, I had him jumping up onto some large boulders as practice. Even the trainers commented on how well he was doing.

This week's sport was Agility. Set up the same way, where one dog works at a time. Again, Fletcher did amazing! He only got anxious a couple of times and I don't think I remember him barking or really freaking out at all.

The obstacles were a low jump, a tire jump, and jumping up onto a table. We did each obstacle once or twice, but Fletch did so good that she had us running the combination, OFF LEASH by the end of the class!

Fletcher was SOOOOOOOOOOOO good! There was even a woman and her teenage daughter in the class, and Fletcher only broke control once to run over and say and exuberant "HI!" when the daughter stood up and moved closer to the table obstacle. 

Here's a video that the trainer took of one of our runs.

https://www.facebook.com/karin.coyne.7/videos/10153832663201412/

So proud of this pup!! I'm not sure what we'll try next week, but I can't imagine he won't be great!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I took Fletcher with me to run some errands the other day. We went to the bank drive thru, I dropped off some coats at Goodwill, and as a treat I took the pup to the pet store to wander around. 

He was so darned good!! Not a peep from him while in the drive thru or dropping off the coats, which were things he's never done before. At the pet store he was really well behaved. Not a ton of pulling and he offered sits when he wanted to go somewhere, and not too many jumps! BTW, he was super fascinated by the parakeets! I picked up a new training treat while we were there, since I had forgotten to bring treats with me. But I didn't open them until we had checked out. All the good behavior was just rewarded by praise and ear/chest scratches.

He's getting so responsible, I think he might be growing up!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Congratulations to you and Fletcher! It sounds like you searched until you found just the right niche for him. It sounds like a great class and teacher. Yippeeee for Fletcher for being such a good student. I think he's going to learn to take things more in stride and learn to get use to other dogs more gradually this way...so it will all sink in better. Let us know how things progress. Thanks for that update. It's great news. And that he was so good at the pet store must make you so proud of your little fella. I know how that feels and it feels good! :amen:


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Fletcher has always been a really good pup, but his over the top greetings have been a challenge for me.

I really learned how much he was changing when my sister's family (her, her husband and their 4 kids under 13yo) came over to watch a football game. My husband and I generally couldn't care less about most sports, but my sister and her family are HUGE, boisterous fans. 

I put Fletcher's training harness and leash on him since I didn't want to lock him in his kennel for almost 4 hours, and the last time they came over he was constantly pulling and tugging so I was afraid he might hurt his neck.

Well, he was really, really good! Not much of his usual jumping and because of his good behavior, he got more praise and petting from the kids, which I only permit when he's being good.

I think putting on his training harness helps give him the understanding that it's time to be on his best behavior.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations on feeling that you've made a step up on Fletcher's responses to exciting situations. It is so wonderful when that happens. For Lily it took until she was over two. For Javelin he seems to have come programmed not to be too over the top about anything. I know both ends of that story.

The class sounds great. We don't have any kind of sampler activity classes like that around me. I wish we did. 

I also have to say that people who do tracking always make a deal out of putting the harness the dog tracks in and the tracking lead on the dog. Since tracking is a sport that lets the dog lead and encourages them to pull you need to have a clear cue for that set of behaviors. I also think that dogs will understand putting on other kinds of "working clothes" like a particular collar or using a special lead. You are spot on there.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

My first dog pretty much NEVER calmed down. He was always crazy hyper, and being a full sized Standard Poodle he had enough size that he was hard for me to control.

Fletcher is almost 18 months, and he's just basically much more accepting of life, but I've also had more opportunity to work with him and expose him to the world. Also, his smaller size (19" & 29lbs) make him much easier to control if he does get crazy for some reason. 

Thankfully those episodes of crazy are fewer and fewer.

Of course, I think a big part of it is that Fletcher gets regular opportunities to run and burn off his energy. I didn't have a fenced yard with my first dog, and I know he never got the exercise he needed.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Week 3 of the Sports Sampler was this morning, and Fletcher just wasn't really into it.

Today's sport was Flyball, and we practiced the jumps, then sending him through a tunnel in one session. After a break we practiced walking up onto a slanted board and off again to mimic hitting the ball mechanism and turning around and tried the jumps and tunnel again. 

Fletcher was much more into sniffing *everything* today, and seemed very distracted and was much more whiny and somewhat anxious.

The trainers were great, and we worked with what attention we could get, but it just wasn't his day today.

It's likely that Fletch was just having an off day, but as we were driving home, I had a sudden thought that maybe a female in season (or coming into/going out of heat) might have been in the center recently. I've sent a note off to ask the trainers, but its possible they wouldn't know.

Oh well. 

Flyball is seemingly Fletcher's perfect sport, with lots if movement, jumps and other dogs. But, he just wasn't into it. That's part of the reason I was interested in doing the Sport Sampler class, so we could try a few different activities without committing to a full 4 to 6 week session of sport that just didn't interest us.

So far Parkour and Agility are of interest to the pup. Next week is a break then the last class is the week after that. Not sure what we'll be doing, but I'm sure it will be an adventure with this pup!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I tried flyball with Lily when she was younger. She caught onto the concept very easily and she was super fast, nothing like a ball to get that girl to move! I decided there were a couple of things I didn't really like about it though. First, they hit that box really hard and I worried that she might hurt her shoulders. Second, it didn't really feel like a team (me and her) activity, but more like something for her to go crazy in and forget about me while running.

Agility, rally and obedience are all so much better at promoting that team work of handler and dog as partners. Tracking of course is different it is all about the dog doing the work, but I think it gives the dog confidence.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It sounds like Fletcher is maturing into a really wonderful Spoo! Keep up the great work! I love hearing of owners who try to make sure they let their dogs be all they can be!!!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Sounds like Fletch is going great! I would love to try a sampler like that. 

I always wanted to try flyball before I got Rory and liked watching it, but my breeder strongly recommended against it. In Australia it's no longer a supported sport by the ANKC. I do think he'd like it though!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Muggles I am interested to see what you said about flyball. Can you elaborate on why your breeder recommended against it and why it isn't supported by ANKC? sparkyjoe I hope you don't mind my asking.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Lily - my breeder said she thinks it makes dog neurotic and encourages obsessive behaviour and excessive barking. 

Re the ANKC - I've no idea why they stopped supporting it tbh though again my breeder insinuated it was because they don't believe it's good for dogs. All it has on the website now is that there will be no more flyball titles. 

Taken with pinch of salt of course, all second hand information!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Muggles thanks for that perspective. I agree with your breeder about the excessive barking and Lily certainly doesn't need flyball to increase her obsession with balls.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I can totally see how flyball could possibly encourage neurotic behavior in some dogs. Probably not all, but maybe some.

I'm still replaying the last training session in my mind, and Fletcher just seemed so intent on smelling everywhere around the mats used for training. At one point he was even ignoring the meatloaf I was using for training. Just odd.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think every now and again they just turn their brains off! I am sure next time you are there he will be back to his usual good boy self.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

They definitely have their off days! Or maybe you're right and there was a dog in heat there earlier. I'm sure he'll be great next time.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

One off week it's going to put me off training. We'll just keep working.

We have a break this week, then the last class the following week. 

After that I've signed up for a "Come when called" class, which I hope will help me with his "oh, did you call me? Lemme just chase this leaf first, then I'll think about coming to you" attitude.


----------

